# Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?



## Friedfischschreck (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin Boardies,
habe vor im Sommer nächsten Jahren zum Cassien zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich zu 2t oder zu 3t. Haben schon Erfahrung im Sektor Karpfenfischen, jedoch nicht an so rießigen Seen und vor allem an keinem Commercial Lake. Daher wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was wir bei der Planung der Reiße beachten müssten und mit welchen Kosten wir rechnen müssten.

Leider ist einer der Mitangler nächstes Jahr noch Minderjährig, gibt es da Sonderregelungen bzw muss man auf etwas anderes noch achten?

P.s. Falls jemand von euch nächstes Jahr im August auch runter fährt, ruhig mal bescheid sagen |wavey:

Als Reißedauer haben wir 2 Wochen eingeplant.

mit freundlichen Grüßen


Friedfischschreck


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Ich war noch nie am Cassien,aber ich habe mir schon einige Berichte,Videos ect.Darüber angescheut/gelesen.Wie du schon wissen müsstest ist der Cassien stark überfischt!

Du wirst dort keinen Tag im Jahr finden wo dieser Lake mal ''leer'' ist bzw. wo keine Angler ihr Glück versuchen!
Gerade in der Hauptsaison kannste davon ausgehen,dass die Suche nach einem Platz sich als sehr schwer herausstellt,geschweige denn,nach einem Platz der sogar noch viele Hotspots hat.
In diesem Gewässer ist die Chance auf einen kapitalen Karpfen groß bzw.gegeben,aber nicht gerade leicht.Blanken kann dort leicht passieren,muss aber nicht sein!

Ich würde dir/euch Empfehlen im Frühjahr vor eurem Trip,ein anderes Großgewässer [in den neunen Bundesländern gibtet ja genug Große Naturseen(1000ha aufwärts...) ] aufzusuchen und dort zu fischen.
Einfach nur damit ihr ein ''Gefühl'' für ein so risieges Gewässer bekommt..
Ich sags einfach mal: Der Cassien ist schwierig...!

Versucht so viele Infomationen wie möglich über den Lac de St. Cassien zu bekommen,goggelt danach ect...


Soweit ich weis,bekommt man die Karten nur an so einem ''Kiosk'' bzw nem Resturant oder ähnlichem und da auch nicht immer,sondern nur zu bestimmten Zeiten..und an bestimmten Tagen.

Wenn du einfach mal bei goggle Lac de St. Cassien eingibst,bekommste da 62.400 Ergebnisse,direkt der 2 ist nen Schöner Bericht.. Aber ich würde mir die Zeit nehmen und auch mal die anderen( nicht alle  )lesen,sind sehr interessant und geben dir Informationen,Erlebnisse,ect....!

Das wars von meiner Seite


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

https://www.adventure-fishing-online.de/html/body.php?func=publications&nav=4&snav=4_2&docid=6
Bringt eure Ausrüstung auf Vordermann und dann viel Spaß.


----------



## hummel. (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

knüppelharte boilies !

lg Christian


----------



## Friedfischschreck (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Jo, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Jedoch ist der Bericht von Adventure Fishing von 2004. Weis jemand was genaues über diese: Zeltverbote und die Kocher & Feuerverbote.
Denn 2 Wochen ohne warme Mahlzeiten halt ich's nich aus 

Gibt es eigentlich noch alternativen zum Cassien in Frankreich? 
Wie gesagt wir fahren zu 2 bzw zu 3. und unser Budget liegt pro Person bei etwa 500€. Boilies und Tackle brauchen wir nehmen wir von zu Hause mit.
Jedoch besitzen wir kein Boot, wäre gut wenn man sich so was vor Ort leihen könnte.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Friedfischschreck


----------



## crossfire (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Vor Ort kannst dir ja eins leihen hast ja in den Bericht gelesen.

Und aktuelle Infos würde ich in anderen Foren suchen!


----------



## Spaceguppy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Gibt es eigentlich noch alternativen zum Cassien in Frankreich? 

|bigeyes

Ich sage dir mal, wie wir es machen: Kofferraum auf, Sachen rein, Kofferraum zu, losfahren. Da anhalten wo es uns gefällt.
(öfter frz. Mosel). Ins nächste Dorf bzw. ans Ufer und höflich erkundigt, wie die Zugangsmodalitäten sind - fertig. Für mich gibt es NUR bessere Alternativen zum Cassien. Aber an Informationen dazu mangelt es doch eigentlich wirklich nicht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Die Rhone ist bestimmt interessant,in einem Bericht (Rute&Rolle) von Klaus Brix redert er auch über einen Baggersee in dem er in einer einzigen Nacht,60 Karpfen gefangen hat,scheint also einen sehr guten Bestand zu haben  Übrigens war auch ein 53 pfünder dabei


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Hallo hab mal gelesen dass sie auch einen guten Bestand hätten: Lac du Der, Lac du Salagu


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Das wichtigste am Cassien: *LASST EUCH NICHT BEKLAUEN WIE ES LEIDER SCHON VIELEN ANDEREN VOR EUCH ERGANGEN IST......*


----------



## Lupus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Hallo,
entschuldige...aber die Art und Weise wie du Fragen stellst läßt mich vermuten, dass ihr nur sehr wenig Ahnung über Frankreich und das Angeln dort habt....!?
Gibt es alternativen zum Cassien...um nu ein Beispiel zu nennen!
Klar jede Menge und die Fachliteratur ist voll davon!
Es ist sicherlich ein sehr schwieriges Gewässer warum möchtetst du dort fischen und in deinem ganzen Urlaub, wenn du Pech hast, keinen einzigen Fisch fangen???
Wieviel Erfahrung hast du überhaupt mit der Karpfenangelei?
Ich betreibe das jetzt schon einige Jahre und hab auch schon ein paar gute Fische gefangen, aber an den Cassien würde ich mic trozdem nicht wagen!!!
Wie groß sind denn die Gewässer die ihr sonst befischt?
Wie sieht das Gerät aus das ihr einsetzen wollt?

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Friedfischschreck (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

@Lupus: Gar kein Problem, wir wollen ja offen reden. Ja wir haben keine Erfahrung mit den Französischen Seen bzw dem Cassien. Daher hier auch der Threat. Im Internet habe ich mich schon ein bisschen umgekuckt, jedoch waren nur ältere Berichte auffindbar, die alle etwas anderes erzählt haben.

Ja, ich weis die Frage war dumm gestellt, fast wie: "Gibt es in Frankreich Fische |rolleyes"

Der Cassien ist nun mal ein Traum von uns, und dieses Jahr hätten wir die Gelegenheit diesen Traum zu erfüllen. Jedoch bringen mich die Posts und die Internetrecherchen immer mehr von dem Gedank weg, da aus dem damaligen Paradies der 80er und 90er Jahre für Karpfenangler eine Müllkippe geworden ist. :c 

Zur Frage warum ich dort fischen möchte. Tja es ist warm |rolleyes und es bietet mir und meinen Kollegen unsere PB nach oben zu versetzen. Des weiteren ist der Cassien für uns sowas wie Mekka bei den Muslimen. Nicht zu vergessen mal aus Deutschland raus zu kommen.

Das Angeln auf Karpfen habe ich in einem Kochtopfangler-See gelernt mit einem hohen Satzkarpfenbestand. Danach sind wir auf etwas größere Seen umgestiegen (ca 16ha). In diesem See mussten wir unsere Angelei schon umstellen, jedoch ist es ein relativ Naturbelassenes Gewässer mit wenig "Carphuntern". 20 Pfund Fische waren an der Tages- (besser gesagt: Nacht-) ordnung. Also noch nicht die richtig dicken #t. Dies soll sich ja bekanntlich ändern 

Das Gerät dürfte schon funktionieren, sind halt keine Distance Ruten. Hier mal ne Auflistung:

- 3 Spro Royalty Carp 2,75 lbs 3,6m 
- 3 Daiwa Regal Plus Bri 4500 (Mono mit 30 metern Schlagschnur)
- 3 Delkim TXI Plus
- 3 Fox Euro Swinger 
- Starbaits Traveller Duo mit Extendet Wrap
- Amiaud G1 Mini Inox (mit verängerten Beinen, ca 1m) 
- Jede Menge Taschen, Baits, Essen, Kocher (Erlaubt?!) etc.. 

@Martin: Jo habe ich schon gehört, aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis |supergri


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Einem Bekannten von mir haben sie dort den kpl. Bus mit ALLEN Gerätschaften gestohlen (kurz vor der Heimfahrt....) - und das Übelste war hinterher die Streiterei mit der Versicherung, die den Diebstahl nicht anerkennen wollte... sehr üble Sache!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Da habt ihr euch aber ein Hardcore Gewässer ausgesucht Jungs, Ich für meinen teil  werde erst an solche Gewässer gehn wen ich genügend erfahrung hab  1000ha+ sind eine enorme Wasserfläche   da solltest du  sehr viel an wissen mit bringen.


----------



## raabj (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

man man wenn ich denk 1000+ ha da streuben sich bei mir die nackenhaare


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Beachtet, dass euch keiner eins über die Rübe haut. Der Cassien ist nunmal ein Gewässer, an dem Leute fischen und gefischt haben die Rabg und Namen haben. Diese Leute ziehen Nachahmer an, die wiederum sehr sehr eingefleischte "Fans" angezogen haben......

ich war noch nie dort, allerdings denke ich, dass es dort neben sehr coolen umgänglichen Karrrrphuuuuntaaaan auch sehr viele Leute gibt, die nicht so auf Freundschaften aus sind. Prügeleien, Tacklediebstahl usw. sind dort nicht unbekannt. 
Neben dem Cassien und dem Du Der würd ich insbesondere Twente-Kanal derzeit meiden.....wenn du es ernsthaft meinst, dann fische dort in 10 Jahren, denke, dann hat sich die Scene wieder beruhigt. 

Mein persönicher Rat; 
setzt euch an einen 1000+ ha See in MeckPomm.....nach drei Tagen habt ihr eh vergessen ob ihr in France sitzt oder in God Old Germany.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Der Cassien hat 600 ha


----------



## Friedfischschreck (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

@CarpfrakSHG:
Danke für den Tipp. Wird vllt auch schlauer sein den Cassien zu meiden. Suchen jedoch ein Gewässer in den wärmen Regionen der Erde. Spanien wäre halt ein bisschen weit, genau wie mittel bzw Süditalien.
Daher viel unsere Wahl auf Südfrankreich. 
Habt ihr vllt noch andere Gewässervorschläge?

vielen Dank


----------



## Skillz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Ich kann dir nur was zum Zelten bzw. Feuer machen sagen. Ich fische fast nur in Frankreich, allerdings nicht in anderen Departments...Cassien is glaub department 83

naja die regelungen sind etwa über gleich bzw. sehr ähnlich...
wild zelten ist in frankreich generell verboten, wird aber toleriert...(wir zelten immer) erlaubt sind sogenannte bivy ohne festen boden..farbe muss khaki oder was naturmässiges sein..

feuer is auch generell verboten, wird aber ebenfalls toleriert sofern es nicht in Waldnähe (ca. 150-200m) und nich allzu groß ist...ich denke campingkocher geht immer, rede von lagerfeuer...

Also Frankkreich is ein angelparadies, an euer stelle würde ich fahren un schluss...ob ihr viel oder wenig fängt is doch egal, es macht auf jeden fall spaß

mfg


----------



## Roosterfish (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Wenn Ihr nach Frankreich fahrt, erkundigt Euch in den Ortschaften, woes Euch gefällt einmal nach den sogenannten "Etang Municipal", d. h. nach den örtlichen Dorfteichen. Da sind meistens auch richtige Brummer drin. Die sind viel leichter auszurechnen und oft nicht überangelt.
So einen teich gibt es fast in jeder französichen Ortschaft.

Roosterfish


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Friedfischschreck@ In sommer ist es doch überall warm , in Deutschland  gibts top Seen   z.b Brandenburg,Nrw,Bayern nur mal ein paar Bundesländer zu nennen


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

In einigen punkten kann ich euch da nur zu stimmen,ich selbst habe vor im Sommer 2010 mit nen Paar Kollegen an den Cassien zu fahren,ist halt wie Friedfischschreck schon sagte,so wie das Mekka für uns Carp Hunter.

Man benötigt eine Menge Erfahrung um so ein Überfischtes-Comerzieles-Karpfengewässer zu beangeln.Das der Cassien ''nur'' 600 ha groß ist wusste ich auch nicht 
Man muss sich mit diesen Großgewässern auskennen und die nötige Routine mitbringen.

Klar der Cassien ist schwierig, aber das ist es eigentlich auch was ihn so spannend macht,wobei ich nicht glaube das sich dieser 'Überfischungsdruck' in den nächsten 10 Jahren legen wird,vlt sogar eher im Gegenteil.
Wie Dieter Martens und Sascha Pingel schon sagten(Liquid River DVD):
Der Angler leistet an solchen Großgewässern immer ein Stück Pioonierarbeit.
Pfade anderer zu begehen das ist leicht!Nur wer eigene Erfahrungen macht wird irgentwann das erhabene Gefühl haben,das sich einstellt,wenn man Karpfen aus den riesiegen Naturseen fängt.
@ronnywalther
Stimmt genau,vor kurzer Zeit erst,hat ein Franzose einen 30+ Schuppi hier in Deutschland gefangen!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/52-schuppenkarpfen.html#

auf Platzt neun ist ein Kumpel von mir  auch mit einem 30+fisch


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Hallo, 

ich will nicht klug*******rn, darf ich auch nicht, ich war noch nicht am Cassien. 

Aber; 
der See wird das ganze Jahr über befischt, und es wird seit Jahren gefangen.....
ist es tatsächlich schwierig dort einen Fisch zu fangen, wenn man halbwegs in der Lage ist ein Echolot abzulesen und halbwegs brauchbare Knödel zu versenken? 
Lass mich gerne belehren, doch stelle ich mir einen gleichgroßen See in MeckPomm schwieriger zu befischen vor, wie den Cassien , wo an  jedem Spod schonmal  jemand gesessen hat .

@Friedfischschreck

Du willst im  Ausland in warmen Gefilden Fische fangen? 
Such Dir nen Gewässer gleichen Breitengrades (GoggleEarth ist das ne tolle Erfindung) und los gehts. 
Die Fische im Cassien sind nicht nur durch Boilies groß geworden.....ihre Kollegen in den Nachbarseen sind sicherlich genauso fett, jedoch ungepierct^^


----------



## j4ni (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Pionierarbeit und nicht die Pfade anderer begehen...am Cassien? Das könnte was schwierig werden


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Aber trotzdem; 
nen Foto von nem Cassien-Karpfen will ich auch an nem Ehrenplatz präsentieren......bis zu meinem 50 Lebensjahr habe ich es.....jetzt bin ich 26.....hab noch nen paar Tage Zeit. 

Der Cassien ist das Carp-Mekka und ich freu mich auf den Tag, an dem ich dort das erste mal gegen nen Haselnußbaum pinkle.....ist aber noch ein langer Weg, würde nie alleine hinfahren und erfahrene "Connection" besitze ich leider nicht. 
Hin möchte ich aber auch mal.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> entschuldige...aber die Art und Weise wie du Fragen stellst läßt mich vermuten, dass ihr nur sehr wenig Ahnung über Frankreich und das Angeln dort habt....!?
> Gibt es alternativen zum Cassien...um nu ein Beispiel zu nennen!
> Klar jede Menge und die Fachliteratur ist voll davon!
> ...


 an den cassien nicht wagen........ ???? also wenn ich mich an etwas beim angeln nicht wagen würde , müßte ich aufhören !!! es is doch mein hobby und gerade da liegt der reitz !! sei net böss is doch so !! gruss


----------



## Lupus (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Ich hätte halt keine Lust mich an ein solches Monstergewässer zu setzen und leer auszugehen! Mein derzeitiger Erfahrungsschatz sagt mir:
Erst an einigen 200ha, 300ha + üben und dann an ein solches Gewässer!
Das würde ich euch auch empfehlen!!! Als ich in MeVOPo die ersten Erfahrungen mit wirklich großen Gewässern gemacht habe, habe ich schon schnell gemerkt das es hier um einiges anders abgeht!
Ich bin mir ganz sicher das sich 20kg Fische überall anders schneller fangen lassen als am Cassien schwieriger wird es erst bei den absoluten Riesen(denke so ab 25kg)! Ich persönlich würde erst an anderen Gewässern trainieren!

Habt ihr denn auch Boote?


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Eigentlich gibts in fast jedem Gewässer einige, wenn auch wenige Großkarpfen. Sogar in einem 2-3ha 1m durchschnittstiefem See in meiner Nähe wurde schon ein Karpfen mit 38Pfund gefangen, dass war vor einigen Jahren. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Karpfen mittlerweile die 40 pfund Grenze geknackt hat. Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es auch noch ein oder zwei mehr in dieser Gewichtsklasse und es gibt zahlreiche Satzkarpfen. in so einem See ist die Herausforderung auch total hoch so großen einen Karpfen zu fangen, weil sich der Angeldruck ganz anders als an rießigen Gewässern auswirkt.

Trotzdem habe ich vor in meiner Zukunft noch mal zum Cassien zu gehen.
Weil es halt echt das Mekka für Carphunter ist


----------



## Carpkiller07 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Jo, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Jedoch ist der Bericht von Adventure Fishing von 2004. Weis jemand was genaues über diese: Zeltverbote und die Kocher & Feuerverbote.
> Denn 2 Wochen ohne warme Mahlzeiten halt ich's nich aus
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich noch alternativen zum Cassien in Frankreich?
> ...


 

Sollte deine Frage Beantworten Lupus


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts in fast jedem Gewässer einige, wenn auch wenige Großkarpfen. Sogar in einem 2-3ha 1m durchschnittstiefem See in meiner Nähe wurde schon ein Karpfen mit 38Pfund gefangen, dass war vor einigen Jahren. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Karpfen mittlerweile die 40 pfund Grenze geknackt hat. Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es auch noch ein oder zwei mehr in dieser Gewichtsklasse und es gibt zahlreiche Satzkarpfen. in so einem See ist die Herausforderung auch total hoch so großen einen Karpfen zu fangen, weil sich der Angeldruck ganz anders als an rießigen Gewässern auswirkt.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich vor in meiner Zukunft noch mal zum Cassien zu gehen.
> Weil es halt echt das Mekka für Carphunter ist


 
Hi,
also in meinem Hausgewässer schwimmen auch so einige 20 Pfünder herum, an 30ern dürfte es eigentlich auch nicht mangeln und irgendwo gibts bestimmt auch noch den 40er. Jedoch kann man nicht von den Massen und den durchschnittsgößen wie an Commercial Lakes bzw dem Cassien sprechen. Der Durchschnittsfisch bei uns liegt so bei 5kg, im Cassien bei 13Kg!. 
Daher viel auch unsere Wahl auf solch ein Gewässer. 


Die Idee die viele von euch hatten, erst mit einem See (jenseits der 500ha Marke) in MeckPomm zu beginnen, ist schon nicht schlecht. Jedoch habe ich keine große Lust mich erst in MeckPomm 2 Wochen lang hinzusetzen und nichts zu fangen, nur um dann nicht schlauer als vorher zu sein.

Gibt's denn hier im Board jemanden der plant dieses Jahr eine Reise nach Frankreich/Italien auf Karpfen zu unternehmen, bei dem wir uns anschließen könnten, bzw bei dem wir mal was lernen könnten in sachen Großgewässer?

@Lupus: Denkst du da vllt an ein genaues "Trainingsgewässer"?  Wo fischt du eigentlich die meiste Zeit? Nur an Großgewässern?

Bei uns in der nähe liegt auch der Kleidersee, dürften vllt einige unter euch kennen. Jedoch herrscht auch hier extremer Befischungsdruck. 


Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## Lupus (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Sorry das mit dem Boot hatte ich überlesen...ohne Boot und Echolot und mit diesem Erfahrungsschatz würde ich mind. einen Kasten Bier Wetten das ihr nicht einen Carp zusehen bekommt!!!!!!#d
Mit den Durchschnittsgewichten hast du zwar Recht, nur mit dem großen Unterschied das der Cassien kein überbesetzter Paylake ist! Die Fische sind zwar im Schnitt größer jedoch schwimmen auch viel weniger Fische pro ha rum als in unseren Gewässern!!! Der Grund für seinen Ruf ist nicht die Masse an Fischen sondern nur die Größe!


Trainingsgewäser|kopfkrat Naja ich werde wohl kaum meine Gewässer hier onboard auspacken:g

Ich angel nur sehr selten in Großgewässern! Die gibt es bei mir nämlich nicht! Ich fische in erster Linie an Kiesgruben!

Die Frage ist ja auch wo euer PB steht... für einen 20kg Fisch braucht man nun wirklich nicht nach Frankreich zu fahren!!

Bevor ich dort hinfahren würde würde ich an meinen Hausgewässern erstmal den Umgang mit Boot und Echolot üben sonst verbringt man in Frankreich die halbe Zeit mit den Vorbereitungen!!!
|wavey:


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Moin Lupus,
leider gibt es bei uns kein Gewässer das wir mit Boot und Echolot befischen dürfen. Daher auch das Erfahrungsdefizit 

Mein PB steht bei läppischen 23Pfund. Der MUSS nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall fallen. Den würde ich wahrscheinlich noch an meinem Hausgewässer überbieten können. Jedoch würd ich halt gerne gleich ma nen ü30 Fisch fangen :q

Ja, ich weis auch in Frankreich springen einem die Fische nicht freiwillig auf die Matte.


----------



## Lupus (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Na dann muss ich fragen ob du dir sicher sein kannst was in deinen Gewässern rummschwimmt?
Ich behaupte jetzt einfachmal, dass in fast jedem Gewässer knapp 20kg schwimmen!
Für meine Begriffe solltest du ersteinmal deinen PB in Deutschland verbessern das dürfte um einiges leichter sein!!

Darf man fragen wo du herkommst?
Vielleicht kann ich dir ein Gewässer in deiner Nähe vorschlagen!

Das mit den Booten ist bei uns ähnlich! Aus diesem Grund werde ich im nächsen Jahr an einer Talsperre mit ca. 200ha üben! Der Karpfenbestand ist dort sehr gering und es dürfte schwieig werden überhaupt einen Fisch zu fangen allerdings liegt der See nut eine Autostunde von mit entfernt und nicht gleich viele 100 km!

Wie viele mehrtägige Sesions hast du denn schon gemacht und wie lange wolltest du überhaupt an den Cassien!|wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Hast Du es, wenn Du in Deinem Hausgewässer Ü 30 vermutetest, mal mit anderen, gößeren Boilies versucht?? Mal eine andere Stelle, wo z.B. keiner oder nur wenig gefischt wird probiert?? Mal an Deiner Futterstrategie gearbeitet, um nicht soviele "kleinere" an den Plat zu bringen usw...


----------



## duck_68 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Habe eben gelesen, dass der Kleidersee bei Dir in der Nähe liegt - warum schaust Du Dir nicht mal die Seen im Maintal um Bamberg an - dort gibt es mehrere, die sicherlich Ü 40 beherbergen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

also wenn du wirklich am cassien fischen möchtest dann lass dich bitte  nicht von leuten belehren die noch nie da waren ..  http://www.carp-gps.de/   findest du einige anregungen falls du fragen hast kannst du sogar ein paar tips rund um tackle und allen kram bei max nollert persönlich holen!!


----------



## Friedfischschreck (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

@Lupus: 
Also ich bin ziemlich sicher das 30 pfünder in meinem Hausgewässer herumschwimmen. Der See wurde seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr abgelassen, also Großkarpfenpotential ist vorhanden. Vor allem auch durch die massenhaft vorhandene Nahrung: Muscheln, überhängende Bäume, Seerosen etc
Das mit den mehrtägigen Sessions ist bei mir kein Problem. Da mein Hausgewässer eine Fahrstunde von mir entfernt liegt, lohnen sich nur mehrtägige Sessions. Soll heißen: Freitag losfahren, Sonntag wieder nach Hause. Auch mehrtägige Sessions im Winter sind uns nicht fremd (Zwar nicht auf Karpfen, da dies bei uns im Winter verboten ist, jedoch mehrtägig mit Köfi). Unsere längsten Sessions beliefen sich auf 10 Tage. Ist also für uns kein Problem länger zu bleiben. Besitzen ja auch einige Sachen die uns das Leben leichter machen (Zeltheizung, etc  )
P.s. An den Cassien wollten wir 14 Tage. 


@Martin: 
Wie du richtig vermutet hast, komme ich aus Oberfranken. Jerkfreak kennst du ja  
Zum Thema größere Boilies:
Ich war mal mit nem Kollegen an unserem Küchenkarpfenteich. Gefischt wurde, aufgrund von Boilieverbot, mit 20mm Pellets. Nach einigen 50cm Karpfen wurde es uns dann zu dumm und wir sind auf 28mm Pellets umgestiegen. Kurz nach dem Auswurf erfolgte der Biß. Knappe 40 cm maß damals der Karpfen. Und das auf einen 28mm Pellet!
Ich bin davon überzeugt das die Größe keinen Karpfen vom Fressen aufhält. Ob du jetzt mit 18mm Boilern fischt oder mit 20mm Murmeln stört die nich.  
Allerhöchstens mal nen Single Hookbait neben dem Futterplatz anbieten. Das wäre mal ne Möglichkeit. Oder mit "gealterten" Boilies fischen. Werde ich mal ausprobieren. 
P.s. Mein Verein besitz einige, der von dir genannten Seen. Leider wurde durch strike Karpfenanglerverbote das gezielte Großkarpfenfischen unmöglichgemacht (Nachtangelverbot, Zeltverbot etc.)
Oder meintest du mit den Seen im Maintal sowas wie die Baunacher Seen?

@fishingexpert: Jo danke für den Tipp. Der Kerl dürfte sich eigentlich auskennen


----------



## duck_68 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

z.B. Baunach, Breitengüßbach, Hallstadt, usw und von Coburg ist es ja ein Katzenspung


----------



## Lupus (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Ich wollte hier niemanden belehren sondern nur ein paar allgemeine Tips geben! Falls da irgendwas von falsch sein sollte würde es mich wundern!

Na wenn das für euch schon die Regel ist mehrere Tage am Wasser zu bleiben ist das schon mal ein Plusunkt.

Die größe der Kugeln ist keine Garantie für große Fische! Natürlich kann man das versuchen aber ich für meinen Teil fische nicht gerne mit großen Murmeln!
Ich habe dieses Jahr mit einem 16er Klicker einen 19kg+ Fisch gefangen und das in einem See in dem es auch reichlich Weißfisch gibt!

Gruß Lupus


----------



## rice (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Hier wird das Tehma verfehlt es wird nach Tips zum Cassien gefragt und nicht das er nach MeckPomm oder sonnst wohin soll!!

ich hab mich nu durch 3 seiten gelese un wenn nen MoD ma das unnütze belehre löscht simma bei einer seite die was mitm Tehma zu tuhn hat#c#q


----------



## stefan fiedel (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal ... Cassien, was beachten?*

Hallöle boarder,
ist ja wahnsinn was hier alles zusammengekommen ist!
Denke mal richtige hilfe hast du bei deiner eigentlichen Frage nicht bekommen!?
Will jetzt gleich mal das Gerücht kaputt machen das der Cassien ein Comercial Lake ist.Das können auch nur Jungs schreiben die noch nie dort waren(bitte keiner auf dem Schlipps getreten fühlen).
Der Cassien ist ein stink normaler Pool ohne Comerzielle Bewirtschaftung.Wie schon einige Jungs geschrieben haben ist es einfach nur das Mekka für unsere Zunft.Traum See,traum Lage und natürlich traum Fische.
Ich war dieses Jahr glaube fünf mal vor Ort und konnte auch  schöne Fische auf die Matte legen.
Wenn du wirklich in den Genuss kommen solltest und an den See fährst,wirst du das erste mal Gänsehaut bekommen wenn Du die beiden Brücken überquerst,zumindest habe ich jedesmal dieses geile feeling!!!!!!!!
Cassien ist kein leichtes Gewässer das ist fackt aber man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben.Allerdings ist bis Anfang September das nächtigen am See Verboten!Wenn Du auf die Seite von max nollert schaust und unter NEWS das Update vom 13.04.08 anklickst dann siehst du die Regeln die dort herschen.Ab 09 soll das ganze noch verschärft werden aber das sind bis jetzt nur Gerüchte.Übrigens sind von mir dort auch Updats vom Cassien zu finden.Dieses Jahr war ich bis auf einmal immer allein unterwegs und hatte nie das Gefühl mir könnte irgendwas geklaut werden.Denke mal das ist in Deutschland in einigen gegenden viel krasser wie am Cassien.Die Autos solltet ihr an irgendein Restaurant abstellen was pro Tag etwa zwei Euro kostet(es gibt drei Restaurants).Dort bekommt ihr auch die Angelkarten und bei bedarf ein kühles Bier.Boote kann man glaube bei Ceze Pierre mieten was glaube relativ teuer ist.Ein Echolot ist eigentlich ein muss!Ende Sommer fehlen normalerweise immer ein Paar Meter Wasser also wirst du nicht mehr mit 600ha sondern mit 599 konfrontiert.Scherz bei Seite fehlen dann ca.50ha.
Falls du dann wirklich ganz genaue infos brauchen solltest dann schreib max ne mail,er leitet soetwas an mich weiter......

Big Water Carping..........das Geilste was es gibt!!!!!!!!!

An Alle da draussen noch einen erfolgreichen Saisonabschluss!


----------

